# tvtime, forse manca qualcosa.

## adam_z

Ho installato tvtime (e tra l'altro ci ha messo pochissimo)

```
# emerge -uD tvtim
```

Ho provato a lanciarlo (da dentro kde) e a configurarlo tramite il menù che si apre con il tasto destro del mouse.

Mentre sono riuscito a configurare:

input-configuration----> television standard ---> PAL (lo standard europeo) 

invece non sono riuscito a configurare

channel management-----> change frequency table----->Europe 

perchè nel menù manca la voce channel management

Il menù di tvtime ha solo queste voci:

Input configuration

Picture setting

Video processing

Output configuration

Exit menù

Manca channel management: come mai?

GRAZIELast edited by adam_z on Tue Feb 28, 2006 4:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## =DvD=

Io mi sono trovato bene con kdetv, mi ha trovato tutti i canali al volo

----------

## IlGab

Che scheda hai ? Lo rileva il tuner ? Ci ho lavorato un po' ultimamente e fa così quando non riesce a trovare il tuner sulla tua scheda tv.

----------

## z3n0

ma solo a me con un bt878 a volte mi prende 1 canale e a volte 10 (tutti inutili) nonostante usi l'antenna che va nella tv che mi fa vedere benissimo tutti i canali? tra l'altro manco il suono si sente..

----------

## adam_z

scheda: HAUPPAUGE PVR-350 (decoder ed encoder hardware). -> (cx23415 based)

HARDWARE: saa7115, saa7127, msp34xx, tveeprom

   hauppauge model 48134, rev 342 , serial xxxxxxxx

   tuner model is TEMIC 4009FR5 (-> type = 20)

audio processor is MSP4418

----------

## Marck

ragazzi rimetto su questo topic perchè avrei lo stesso problema..

ho una scheda terratec T1400:

il CX22702 come decoder del segnale DVB-T e il CX23881 come decoder audio-video.

questo è il mio lsmod:

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               5417204  12

cx88_dvb                8708  0

cx8802                  9924  1 cx88_dvb

cx88xx                 57888  2 cx88_dvb,cx8802

i2c_algo_bit            8200  1 cx88xx

ir_common               8772  1 cx88xx

btcx_risc               4232  2 cx8802,cx88xx

tveeprom               15120  1 cx88xx

videodev                9344  1 cx88xx

mt352                   6340  1 cx88_dvb

or51132                 9028  1 cx88_dvb

video_buf_dvb           5124  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_core               75612  1 video_buf_dvb

video_buf              18500  4 cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx88xx,video_buf_dvb

nxt200x                12676  1 cx88_dvb

firmware_class          8896  2 or51132,nxt200x

lgdt330x                7772  1 cx88_dvb

cx22702                 5892  1 cx88_dvb

i2c_core               18136  10 nvidia,cx88_dvb,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,mt352,or51132,nxt200x,lgdt330x,cx22702

dvb_pll                 9860  4 cx88_dvb,or51132,nxt200x,cx22702

```

quando lancio tvtime mi dà questo messaggio e non mi trova nessun canale.(normale dato che non trova la scheda..  :Crying or Very sad:  )

```
Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /home/marck/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such device

mixer: Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.

```

help..

----------

## Marck

ho provato a cambiare il video input utilizzando quello all'interno di /dev/dvb/ ma mi dice che non è un device di video4linux..  :Question: 

----------

## adam_z

x Marck

SE RICORDO BENE:

alla fine ho rinunciato con TVTIME perchè non era compatibile con la mia scheda TV.

Controlla se è compatibile con la tua scheda, altrimenti usa altro programma.

Ciao

Adam

----------

## Marck

infatti ho risolto cambiando programma, :Very Happy:  ho trovato nella documentazione di tvtime che non supporta molto bene alcune schede recenti, tra cui quelle che montano cx88.. :Sad: 

ecco i passi che ho seguito per far funzionare la mia terratec dvb-t 1400:

1)impostare i seguenti moduli nel kernel:

```
Device Drivers ---> I2C support

 <M> I2C support

 <M> I2C device interface

 

 Device Drivers ---> I2C support ---> I2C Algorithms

 <M> I2C PCF 8584 interfaces

 <>   I2C PCA 9564 interfaces

 Device Drivers ---> Multimedia devices ---> Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

 [*]   DVB   For Linux

 <M>   DVB   Core Support

 Device Drivers ---> Multimedia devices ---> Video For Linux

 <M> Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support

 <M>     DVB   Support for cx2388x based TV cards

 <*>      Build all supported frontends for cx2388x based TV cards

```

2)Caricare il modulo cx88-dvb all'avvio:

```

echo "cx88-dvb" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 
```

2bis)L'applicazione udev (l'applicazione responsabile di registrare in /dev tutti i dispositivi a nostra disposizione) in molte distribuzioni (soprattutto in quelle datate) non è configurata adeguatamente con le specifiche adatte per controllare i dispositivi dvb.

Per ovviare a questo problema basta semplicemente aggiungere delle rules (regole) in quest'ultima applicazione, modificando con un editor di testo il file /etc/udev/rules.d/udev.rules (sono necessari i permessi da root).

Aggiungiamo al file le seguenti  voci:

```
 

# Dvb Rules

KERNEL="dvb0.dvr*",        NAME="dvb/adapter0/dvr%n"               MODE="777"

KERNEL="dvb0.demux*",      NAME="dvb/adapter0/demux%n"      MODE="777"

KERNEL="dvb0.frontend*",   NAME="dvb/adapter0/frontend%n"   MODE="777"

KERNEL="dvb0.net*",        NAME="dvb/adapter0/net%n"              MODE="777"

```

Naturalemente potrete adattare i permessi come meglio desideriate (limitandone per esempio l'uso del dispositivo ad un determinato gruppo), nel nostro caso abbiamo visto l'uso più comune, cioè permettere a tutti gli utenti di accedere al dispositivo.

3)Tutti i player multimediali presenti su Linux che supportano i dvb (vedremo nel successivo punto in particolare xine) necessitano per funzionare di un particolare file denominato:  channels.conf.

Il file in questione contiene le specifiche tecniche di tutti i canali che possiamo ricevere, per crearlo sarà necessario fare lo scanning dei canali procurandoci le dvb-apps(www.linuxtv.org):

```

emerge -atv linuxtv-dvb-apps

```

Prima di far partire l'applicazione è necessario creare un particolare file con le frequenze corrette seguendo i seguenti passaggi:

    * Andate sul sito www.dgtvi.it/copertura.aspx e visualizzate la pagina della copertura del vostro comune.

    * Aprite un editor a vostro piacimento (es: kwrite, gedit)

    * Ad ogni MUX che trovate create delle righe con la seguente sintassi: T FREQUENZA000000      8MHz 2/3 1/2 QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

      Dove FREQUENZA è il numero a tre cifre presente sotto la colonna frequenza

      del sito dgtvi. Alla fine il file dovrebbe avere il seguente aspetto (ho preso in riferimento le frequenze di Milano)

```
# MUX DFREE (Canale 5,Italia1,SportItalia,LCI,RadioItalia Tv)

      T 538000000      8MHz 2/3 1/2 QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

      T 706000000      8MHz 2/3 1/2 QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

      # MUX LA7/MTV (La 7,MTV ITALIA,Canale D,Music Box)

      T 506000000      8MHz 2/3 1/2 QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

      # MUX RTI (Rete 4,Class News,Sole 24 Ore TV,BBC World)

      T 842000000      8MHz 2/3 1/2 QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE

      # MUX-B RAI (Rai Utile,Rai Doc,RaiSportSAT,RaiNews24,Rai EDU1)

      T 482000000      8MHz 2/3 1/2 QAM64 8k 1/32 NONE
```

      Le righe con anteposto il # sono dei commenti 

    * Salvate il file (per esempio con il nome frequenze) nella stessa directory dell'applicazione scan (util/scan)

Creato il file, rispettando la sintassi sopraelencata e con le giuste frequenze del nostro comune, possiamo finalmente far partire l'applicazione scan con il seguente comando:

```
scan frequenze
```

Dove frequenze è il nome del file che abbiamo appena creato.

Come risultato avremo un lungo e incomprensibile output, quello che ci interessa a noi sono le ultime righe, precisamente quelle comprese tra dumping lists (n services) (dove n è il numero di quanti canali sono stati trovati) e tra Done.

in questo esempio sono stati  trovati 14 services (cioè 14 canali, per l'esattezza 10 canali televisivi e 4 radio) e le righe interessate sono le seguenti:

```

C5 DTT:538000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:513:660:11

I1 DTT:538000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:512:650:12

LCI Dfree:538000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:514:670:13

Si Dfree:538000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:515:680:14

Radio Italia tv:538000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:526:790:15

RaiSportSat:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:512:650:3305

RaiNotizie24:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:516:654:3301

Rai Edu1:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:514:652:3307

RaiUtile:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:521:659:3303

RaiDoc:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:522:663:3310

RADIOUNO:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:0:670:3311

RADIODUE:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:0:671:3312

RADIOTRE:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:0:672:3313

FD auditorium:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE:0:665:3315

```

Salta subito all'occhio la corrispondenza tra canali e righe, ogni canale ha la sua riga.

Copiate queste righe in un file di testo vuoto, e dateli il nome channels.conf

4)Io ho utilizzato xine, ma vanno bene anche  mplayer o  kaffeine.

Naturalmente i player per funzionare con il dvb devono essere compilati con il supporto in questione.

Copiate il file channels.conf, creato precedente, nella direcotry .xine/ (presente nella vostra home directory).

Ora sarà sufficiente avviare xine, fare click sulla videata principale con il tasto destro.. scegliere dal menù la voce Playlist -> Preleva da e scegliamo DVB.

Ora sarà visualizzato il primo canale presente nel nostro channels.conf, si potrà cambiare canale semplicemente girando la rotellina del mouse (in avanti o all'indietro).

Piccola chicca, :Wink:   potrete vedere un canale velocemente avviando xine da riga di comando con la seguente sintassi: xine dvb://"CANALE".

Per esempio: xine dvb://"C5 DTT", o xine dvb://"Radio Italia tv", per visualizzare subito il canale in questione.

Spero di essere stato d'aiuto a qualcuno..  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

proseguo qui, eventualmente splittate:

ho installato una scheda bt878, compilato il kernel, e installato vari programmi di gestione, ma nessuno è in grado di visualizzarmi i canali 'terrestri' (normalissima antenna  :Wink: )

```
saltatempo ~ # lspci | grep Bt878

01:08.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

01:08.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
```

```
saltatempo ~ # lsmod | grep bt

bttv                  167988  0

video_buf              22020  1 bttv

firmware_class         11008  1 bttv

compat_ioctl32          2432  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9992  1 bttv

v4l2_common             8704  1 bttv

btcx_risc               5896  1 bttv

ir_common              10500  1 bttv

tveeprom               15248  1 bttv

videodev               10112  1 bttv

i2c_core               21376  5 nvidia,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,i2c_nforce2
```

```
saltatempo ~ # ls -lah /dev/video0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 16 mag  2006 /dev/video0 -> v4l/video0
```

il mio utente fa parte del gruppo video

ma se lancio tvtime non mi trova nessun canale disponibile (no signal)

allora, mi dico, proviamo con zapping:

```
harlock@saltatempo ~ $ zapping_setup_fb

(C) 2000-2003 Iñaki G. Etxebarria, Michael H. Schimek.

This program is freely redistributable under the terms

of the GNU General Public License.

Using video device '/dev/video0', display ':0.0'.

Querying frame buffer parameters from XFree86 DGA.

DGA base 68, 146, version 2.0

X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode

  Major opcode of failed request:  137 (XFree86-DGA)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  1 (XF86DGAGetVideoLL)

  Serial number of failed request:  11

  Current serial number in output stream:  11
```

ora mo', che diavolo devo abilitare in xorg.conf, perché non mi dia piu' quell'errore ? Per altro, /var/log/X.0.log riporta:

```
harlock@saltatempo ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DGA

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
```

qualche idea ?

Coda

----------

## Marck

con tvtime il digitale non funziona dal chip cx88 in su (il bt878 è il suo successore.. :Smile:  )

a quanto sembra nn sono stati caricati i moduli per la scheda 

prova a dare(il bt878 usa lo stesso modulo):

```
echo "cx88-dvb" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

per vedere se la scheda è stato riconosciuta correttamente ti deve spuntare dvb in /dev(/dev/dvb/)

cmq basta che segui la procedura che nel topic precedente oppure guardi qui(è la stessa guida).. :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-462624.html

----------

## codadilupo

oddio, io nel kernel ho messo i moduli bt8x8 (per bt848 e bt878) non cx... è un problema ?

'sta sera controllo, perché ero convinto che i modlui fossero built-in

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

boh, non capisco.

ho ricompilato il kernel, mettendo il supporto come moduli

```
saltatempo ~ # lsmod | grep dvb

dvb_bt8xx              15620  0

nxt6000                 8068  1 dvb_bt8xx

sp887x                  8196  1 dvb_bt8xx

dst_ca                 17024  1 dvb_bt8xx

dst                    25476  2 dvb_bt8xx,dst_ca

bt878                  12232  2 dvb_bt8xx,dst

bttv                  167988  2 dvb_bt8xx,bt878

cx24110                 8708  1 dvb_bt8xx

or51211                10628  1 dvb_bt8xx

cx88_dvb               12932  0

cx8802                 12804  2 cx88_blackbird,cx88_dvb

cx88xx                 64036  5 cx88_alsa,cx88_blackbird,cx8800,cx88_dvb,cx8802

cx88_vp3054_i2c         5248  1 cx88_dvb

mt352                   7172  2 dvb_bt8xx,cx88_dvb

or51132                11140  1 cx88_dvb

video_buf_dvb           7556  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_core               75816  3 dvb_bt8xx,dst_ca,video_buf_dvb

video_buf              22020  8 cx88_alsa,cx88_blackbird,cx8800,bttv,cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx88xx,video_buf_dvb

nxt200x                14084  1 cx88_dvb

firmware_class         11008  8 cx25840,cx88_blackbird,dvb_bt8xx,sp887x,bttv,or51211,or51132,nxt200x

cx24123                 9732  1 cx88_dvb

lgdt330x                8476  2 dvb_bt8xx,cx88_dvb

cx22702                 7172  1 cx88_dvb

i2c_core               21376  32 i2c_nforce2,nvidia,cs53l32a,ir_kbd_i2c,msp3400,saa6588,saa7115,saa7127,tda7432,tda9875,tda9887,tuner,tvaudio,wm8775,cx25840,dvb_bt8xx,nxt6000

sp887x,dst,bttv,cx24110,or51211,cx88_dvb,cx88xx,tveeprom,i2c_algo_bit,mt352,or51132,nxt200x,cx24123,lgdt330x,cx22702

dvb_pll                12548  5 dvb_bt8xx,cx88_dvb,or51132,nxt200x,cx22702
```

ma:

```
saltatempo ~ # ls -lah /dev/dv*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 17 mag  2006 /dev/dvd -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 17 mag  2006 /dev/dvdrw -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 17 mag  2006 /dev/dvdrw1 -> hdc
```

e comunque syslog mi dice le stesse cose di prima:

```
May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:01:08.0, irq: 177, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdc000000

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected]

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=003fffff [init]

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv0: using tuner=-1

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv0: registered device video0

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bttv0: registered device vbi0

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bt878: AUDIO driver version 0.0.0 loaded

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bt878: Bt878 AUDIO function found (0).

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bt878_probe: card id=[0x0],[ <NULL> ] has DVB functions.

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo bt878(0): Bt878 (rev 17) at 01:08.1, irq: 177, latency: 32, memory: 0xdc001000

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo tuner 0-0060: chip found @ 0xc0 (bt878 #0 [sw])

May 17 21:48:47 saltatempo cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.5 loaded
```

Coda

----------

